# mountain man arrested



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://m.ksl.com/index/story/sid/24632284


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.etv10news.com/component/k2/i ... #gsc.tab=0
Heres an article form the local news. We've been on his track alot thr last week. Glad we finally got him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just about to post the same link that actually provides real details. It was great to see it all come together after such a great effort made to get him.


----------

